
Meet the Maserati-Driving Deadhead Lawyer Who Stands Between Hackers and Prison - ALee
https://www.buzzfeed.com/josephbernstein/meet-the-maserati-driving-deadhead-lawyer-who-stands-between?utm_term=.fsXOeJpn2#.nwjBrnjvw
======
thaumasiotes
> This puts attorneys like Leiderman in a strange situation: How can you argue
> simultaneously that your client is innocent and that taking your client to
> court for the not-very-harmful thing that your client kind-of-maybe-probably
> did is wild prosecutorial overreach?

This isn't a strange situation at all; it's about as routine as anything in
legal practice. It's called
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Argument_in_the_alternative](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Argument_in_the_alternative)
.

